# Gulf Shore, AL



## Stratos03 (Feb 26, 2019)

Does anyone have a report on the june grass situation and fishing along the surf? We are planning a trip down the first week of june. I plan on surf fishing everyday with artificials with our 2 teenage boys. We have plenty spoons for the ladyfish and a few topwater lures however does anyone have any suggestions on any other lures or areas?
Thanks a bunch for any help


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been doing very well with larger twitchbaits like the Unfair Arrowhead and Rapala Twitchin Mullet. The Blues and Ladies are in force, so slowing down your retrieve has been the key to reducing the amount of Ladies and Blues. Longer pause, more specks. Faster retrieve, more Blues and Ladies.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Went to johnson beach today, june grass was starting to roll in. Caught 1 pomp amd alot of hardtails and ladys.


----------



## Stratos03 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks to all for the help! Ive caught a few ladys in the past and they are alot of fun to catch. Our 2 boys would be very satisfied with just catching those. However, i would love to catch some pomps, flounder or trout for table fare. Never eaten any fresh fish from the salty. We dont have a cart so toting around a bunch of unnecessary tackle is optimal. Thats the reason i reach out to experienced folks as you guys in hopes we dont buy useless tackle. I have a friend who has also suggested the original mirrodine. So many colors, i have a hard time deciding which color..lol. Again, thanks a bunch and if anyone else has any suggestions, all info is welcome. By the way, we will be staying at Gulf Shores Plantation...hopefully i can post results.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I fished Johnson’s beach yesterday. Caught one pomp and one big sting ray using fresh dead shrimp.
My first drag for fleas broke my handle in half (rust) so I don’t know the flea availability. It was breaking right at the edge so hard to get to the lip anyway.
The June grass was an annoyance but not a deal breaker. Just had to take a clump or two off my line after reeling in.
I think it will just keep getting worse though.


----------



## Stratos03 (Feb 26, 2019)

We just got back from our trip. Fish was good for the most part. Caught blues, specks, mackerel, ladys and blue runners from surf. All on artificials ranging from silver/gold spoons, speck rigs and mirrodines. Tried the xrap mullets and topwater but no takes on those. Thanks again for all the tips.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're still in the area, go see Chris V at Sam's over there in OB. I have not had the pleasure of meeting him yet, but many people have confirmed he will steer you right. :thumbsup: Glad you had a good trip!


----------

